# Audio from TV



## caznyc (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, just one question. I have a samsung 52" lcd(LN52a650a), Yamaha a/v receiver(RX-V565), PS3, Cable box, and Bose Acoustimass 10 system. Everything works fine. But when my surround sound system is not in use i'd like to be able to use the speakers from my TV to watch regular tv. My cable box has an optical audio out. as does my tv..can i go that way to get audio from my tv speakers. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

You can wire it a few ways. Run audio (red and white) from the cable box to the tv input you have your video source hooked to. You can also run all your components to the tv with video and audio to there respective video hook ups (video1 - video2 - video3 ect.) and then run the optical cable to your surround sound, and by doing it this way you will have the choice of tv speakers or surround sound with any device that is hooked to the tv with video and audio. hope this helps.


----------



## caznyc (Aug 19, 2009)

I have everything hooked up via HDMI.. If i hook up audio cables(red&white) from the cable box to the TV would i have to keep switching inputs everytime i change from surround to regular. Would it be better to run an optical cable from cable box to tv?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

caznyc said:


> I have everything hooked up via HDMI.. If i hook up audio cables(red&white) from the cable box to the TV would i have to keep switching inputs everytime i change from surround to regular. Would it be better to run an optical cable from cable box to tv?


How are the HDMI cables routed, from each device to the tv or all to the Yamaha, then out to the tv? You can check your tv, but I doubt the optical on the tv is an input, I believe its just an output. If the cable box is connected via your Yamaha using HDMI, the Yamaha most likely has to be on for it to pass the video, so you may need to use another audio/video output from your cable box to use the tv without the Yamaha turned on. And in that scenario yes you would have to change the input on the tv, like to component if you used the component video hookups...


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

CCarncross is right. When I do a custom install for a customer I run all audio and video to the tv first and then run audio to the audio receiver (your yamaha) with optical, that way you have the best of both worlds, all video to the tv and the choice of audio thru the tv or thru the surround sound.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

That's the way I do it too. I have an older set without HDMI, just DVI, so I have an HDMI-DVI cable that goes from ny 622 to the TV, and also run red/white audio cables. Then I run an optical cable from the 622 to my A/V receiver.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

PS3 - HDMI - Yamaha - HDMI - TV
Cable box - HDMI - TV
Cable box - Optical - Yamaha


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> PS3 - HDMI - Yamaha - HDMI - TV
> Cable box - HDMI - TV
> Cable box - Optical - Yamaha


In my setup (I have TiVo rather than a cable box) I do this:
Blu-ray player - HDMI -Yamaha - HDMI -TV
TiVo - Component, RCA stereo - TV
TiVo - HDMI - Yamaha - HDMI - TV

The rationale here is simple - most TV shows are just stereo, and component video works as well as HDMI. If I want to use audio from my HT receiver, I take advantage of the built-in HDMI switching. This configuration works as long as your cable box supports simultaneous output from component and HDMI.


----------



## caznyc (Aug 19, 2009)

All my devices are connected to my receiver via HDMI and then receiver out to tv. Tv and cable box both have optical outs. Can I leave my cable box hooked up to my tv and all my other devices to the receiver? Would tv speakers work? I'm gonna just try what u guys said? Thanx everyone for the advice.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Cholly said:


> In my setup (I have TiVo rather than a cable box) I do this:
> Blu-ray player - HDMI -Yamaha - HDMI -TV
> TiVo - Component, RCA stereo - TV
> TiVo - HDMI - Yamaha - HDMI - TV
> ...


What exactly are you taking advantage of? You're adding an extra step to the process. Unless your Yamaha is superior in upscaling to both your TiVo and your Display, there's no need to run the video from the TiVo through it. Just use it for the audio (see my configuration above) and run video straight to the TV. The only possible advantage is not having to change the TV's input, but that's a moot point with a universal remote AND you have to change inputs to use the component/RCA combo anyway.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

caznyc said:


> All my devices are connected to my receiver via HDMI and then receiver out to tv. Tv and cable box both have optical outs. Can I leave my cable box hooked up to my tv and all my other devices to the receiver? Would tv speakers work? I'm gonna just try what u guys said? Thanx everyone for the advice.


See post above.



spartanstew said:


> PS3 - HDMI - Yamaha - HDMI - TV
> Cable box - HDMI - TV
> Cable box - Optical - Yamaha


----------



## caznyc (Aug 19, 2009)

ok...if i got this right im going to hook up my ps3 to my yamaha with HDMI. My Tv to my yamaha with HDMI. And my cable box to the TV with HDMI and cable box to yamaha with optical.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> What exactly are you taking advantage of? You're adding an extra step to the process. Unless your Yamaha is superior in upscaling to both your TiVo and your Display, there's no need to run the video from the TiVo through it. Just use it for the audio (see my configuration above) and run video straight to the TV. The only possible advantage is not having to change the TV's input, but that's a moot point with a universal remote AND you have to change inputs to use the component/RCA combo anyway.


Of course, we have scalers in the TV, the Yamaha receiver and the TiVo. I've elected to use the Yamaha for scaling. 
My 55 inch Sony TV has only one HDMI input. The Yamaha does an excellent job of format conversion of the video when needed and of course, extracts the audio from an HDMI source. There are times when the family doesn't want to use the HT receiver for sound, so the simple solution was to run a component output of the TiVo, along with RCA audio, to a component input on the TV. They use the TiVo remote to handle the TV input switching.
No need for a universal remote (which would confuse my daughter in-law). The TiVo remote has buttons for TV power, input and volume. They know enough to use the remotes for the Yamaha and Blu-ray player for other functions.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

caznyc said:


> ok...if i got this right im going to hook up my ps3 to my yamaha with HDMI. My Tv to my yamaha with HDMI. And my cable box to the TV with HDMI and cable box to yamaha with optical.


Correct.


----------

